

Boy, 9, accused of hacking into Fairfax schools' computer system - noonespecial
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/14/AR2010041404159.html

======
rfrey
"In January, students at Churchill High School in Montgomery County broke into
their system to change grades, but that involved stolen passwords, not
hacking, and did not involve Blackboard, Montgomery police said."

Implying that the kid did it technically rather than via social engineering or
password theft.

------
noonespecial
It was a surprisingly reasoned response for officials in my neck of the woods.

Oh, and Blackboard makes _products_!? When did this happen? I thought they
only made lawsuits.

~~~
dangrossman
I don't know anyone at a university that doesn't use Blackboard to run at
least their online courses.

~~~
ianium
... and despise every minute of it. Ok, so it isn't that bad, but I'm not
really surprised a 3rd grader could hack it.

------
xster
misleading title?

~~~
noonespecial
Title copied exactly as found on Washingtonpost.com.

That's part of the "magic".

